# Mummsy's Snucker Rugs



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

Many asked for my pattern, here in PDF form.


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - is there a picture?


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

joanieo said:


> Hi - is there a picture?


here is her post from earlier

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-172501-1.html


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

joanieo said:


> Hi - is there a picture?


Hi Joanieo, I posted many pics of the Snucker Rugs a couple of days ago. I don't put the pics on the pattern as the text wrap doesn't work when I convert to PDF from Word and the text goes through the pic, making it impossible to read. Di W

Since replying, I have deleted the first pattern and added another PDF with 2 pics on the 2nd page, Cheers, Di W


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks for posting the directions- I am going to make a smaller version for one of my GD's - perfect gift!


----------



## ladyblue1552 (Mar 16, 2012)

Mummsy said:


> Many asked for my pattern, here in PDF form.


I love this pattern. I'm wondering if it is a continuous pattern just changing colors or is each a square and connected at the end? I'm new at this but love the pattern an would like to try it.


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

ladyblue1552 said:


> I love this pattern. I'm wondering if it is a continuous pattern just changing colors or is each a square and connected at the end? I'm new at this but love the pattern an would like to try it.


Hi ladyblue, just read the pattern, it very clearly explains how to knit the rugs. It is not made of individual squares, but 4 long panels sewn together. You change colour when and wherever you wish. Good luck, Mummsy


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you so much Mummsy!


----------



## meemaw (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to write down your pattern. Your blankets are impressive. Using team colors is a great idea.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing your pattern!


----------



## sewfineca (Jan 14, 2013)

What is feathers yarn?


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful pattern with us.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful, thank you.


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

Mummsy said:


> Hi Joanieo, I posted many pics of the Snucker Rugs a couple of days ago. I don't put the pics on the pattern as the text wrap doesn't work when I convert to PDF from Word and the text goes through the pic, making it impossible to read. Di W
> 
> Since replying, I have deleted the first pattern and added another PDF with 2 pics on the 2nd page, Cheers, Di W


Thanks Mummsy - Very nice -


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sewfineca (Jan 14, 2013)

The rug looks gorgeous - but it seems it will be pricy to make?


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to do this, I love your afghans(rugs) :-D


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for your rug pattern!


----------



## ladyblue1552 (Mar 16, 2012)

Mummsy said:


> Hi ladyblue, just read the pattern, it very clearly explains how to knit the rugs. It is not made of individual squares, but 4 long panels sewn together. You change colour when and wherever you wish. Good luck, Mummsy


Thank you for the information. You did a beautiful job on both.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Love your rugs! Really fell in love with them; I can almost feel them - so tactile.
But, I also wonder - when you say feathers, is that like our eyelash yarn?
Can you point me to a website that carries the yarn you use ?, so I can see what we have over here.
Thanks, and thanks for posting


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

jejazzington said:


> Love your rugs! Really fell in love with them; I can almost feel them - so tactile.
> But, I also wonder - when you say feathers, is that like our eyelash yarn?
> Can you point me to a website that carries the yarn you use ?, so I can see what we have over here.
> Thanks, and thanks for posting


Hi Jejazzington, I call it feathers for want of ..... it has many names, your eyelash is one. I believe you can buy Moda Vera "Flurry" there, it is the same, I used a lot of that in my rugs. There are other similar types of yarn that I buy here, all made in China with no actual yarn company name, just "Knitting Yarn" on the label. I'm sure you will find suitable yarn, even bobble yarn. I have also knitted 1 strand of normal yarn with 1 strand of the novelty yarn - it is a good way to use up left overs too and it doesn't matter about colour placement, it is a "do your own thing" rug. Show us your pics when finished, Cheers, Mummsy


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

sewfineca said:


> The rug looks gorgeous - but it seems it will be pricy to make?


Hi Sewfineca, it depends on the luck of finding the right priced yarn when you want it. I should make this a public topic as I have typed it a number of times for different K.P'ers that have asked about cost. I can buy Moda Vera Flurry on special for 75 cents per ball, sometimes twice per year, or $1 per ball. Dimmy's usually have packets of 5 balls for $2.50 - (great buy) that is a different yarn with longer strands, so that makes the cost of a rug just under $20. No bad I think. Scout around your Op Shops, garage sales, etc. You can often strike it lucky there. Cheers, Mummsy


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Is this really a rug: to be put on the floor? In Australia is "rug" code for blanket (American translation "afghan")? I would like to make one, but I don't want it hanging out at the wrong part of the house.


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

CarolBest said:


> Is this really a rug: to be put on the floor? In Australia is "rug" code for blanket (American translation "afghan")? I would like to make one, but I don't want it hanging out at the wrong part of the house.


Hi Carol, not for the floor, but great as a TV rug or extra on the bed on cold nights, wherever you need it. Mummsy


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Mummsy. I have just down loaded the pattern. I think that it would be great to use-up some of my stash.
Loraine.


----------



## June Bauman (Apr 20, 2013)

&#128512;&#128536; what is feathers yarn? Where do you get it? Like it wonder if any yarn would work?


----------

